# Smoking some spices.



## Steve H (Sep 7, 2019)

Ran out of smoked paprika. So, I got the small dedicated cold smoke rig out. And put on some paprika, course kosher salt, pepper corns, and garlic powder. I'll let it go with hickory for a few hours and stir every 30 minutes.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 7, 2019)

Finished. Letting it set and cool off. The salt looks good.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 7, 2019)

Thanks for the @fivetricks !


----------



## clifish (Sep 7, 2019)

Nice...yet another item (or items) I want to try now that the weather is cooling off...keep em coming Steve!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 7, 2019)

clifish said:


> Nice...yet another item (or items) I want to try now that the weather is cooling off...keep em coming Steve!



I will, getting stocked up on cheese too. Thanks for the like. A little cool weather is welcome.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 7, 2019)

Cold smoking weather is coming


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 7, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Cold smoking weather is coming


Bite your tongue.  We haven't had enough summer to justify moving to fall.



Steve H said:


> ... And put on some paprika, course kosher salt, pepper corns, and garlic powder. ...


No chili powder?
Great job.  I'm lazy and buy mine


----------



## Steve H (Sep 8, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> Bite your tongue.  We haven't had enough summer to justify moving to fall.
> 
> No chili powder?
> Great job.  I'm lazy and buy mine



Thanks. I will be doing chili powder next. Had no room on my little grill!


----------



## drdon (Sep 8, 2019)

Steve the salt and garlic powder looks good. The paprika seems darker too, but  does the peppercorn take on much smoke?
Don


----------



## Steve H (Sep 8, 2019)

drdon said:


> Steve the salt and garlic powder looks good. The paprika seems darker too, but  does the peppercorn take on much smoke?
> Don



Yes, it does. With 2 hours it is subtle. I normally do pepper corns for 4 hours.


----------



## Miss Piggy (Sep 18, 2019)

I think other spices seem to take in the smoke really well, but I have trouble with the salt. I’ve hot smoked it and cold smoked it and we can hardly taste or smell the smoke in it. Was yours pretty smoky? My husband absolutely LOVES smoked butter. I use it to cook with. I’ve never smoked garlic powder or peppercorns, but I’m sure gonna give it a try!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 18, 2019)

Miss Piggy said:


> I think other spices seem to take in the smoke really well, but I have trouble with the salt. I’ve hot smoked it and cold smoked it and we can hardly taste or smell the smoke in it. Was yours pretty smoky? My husband absolutely LOVES smoked butter. I use it to cook with. I’ve never smoked garlic powder or peppercorns, but I’m sure gonna give it a try!



My salt is plenty smoky. What type of smoke are you using? And how long? Also, are you stirring it occasionally? I'll be doing both cheese and butter once the weather gets a bit cooler.


----------



## Miss Piggy (Sep 18, 2019)

Steve, I use kosher salt and usually cherry. I’ll have to try again as I would love to be able to make some that’s really flavored. Thanks. At least I know now that it CAN be done.


----------

